# A4 All-Road: Euro Delivery



## oakwood (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone know when dealers will accept an order for the A4 All-Road with U.S. specs in Europe?


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

The A4 All-Road isn't available in the US at this time. Only models sold in the US are available for European Delivery.


----------

